# BENIN | Railways



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

This thread is about railways in Benin


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...in-passenger-service-to-launch-this-year.html
> 
> *Benin passenger service to launch this year*
> 10 Jun 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...il-link-another-step-forward.html?channel=538
> 
> *Benin-Niger rail link ‘another step forward’*
> Thursday, August 27, 2015
> ...


----------

